# Opinions on a very Novice rider buying first horse



## squirtlysmum (17 December 2007)

I have a really good friend who started to have lessons and subsequently decided to buy a horse with very little knowledge (the friend that is not the horse!). She asked me to help find a suitable neddy and I discussed with her about how much work is involved in having your own horse and the inevitable expense but she was still keen.
I found a horse right under my nose at the yard where I have my boy and my friend came and rode him, I was then made aware of exactly how novice she is and lacks even the basics of balance, she has no idea how to tack up, put rugs on etc etc, the horse however acted like a star so all went well.
I took her out yesterday for a short hack around the village keeping to a walk and with me and another friend in front and behind, unfortunatly we then met a couple of vintage motorbikes which were loud and caused all our horses to get a little wound up, not something that worried me but my novice friend was clearly very worried!
I explained that school horses were generally completely bombproof and private neds can often be more on their toes, the most the horse did was shoot forward a few strides then continue on the ride and again behaved pretty well.
Back at the yard I expressed my concern that my friend is so novice and she agreed and said she really didn't know whether she should buy a horse but at the same time wanted one. I've explained that maybe a horse on loan may be a good idea to give her a clue as to what is involved but she's not interested. She is coming down to the yard tomorrow and I think I should say she shouldn't buy a horse, but on the other hand everyone has to start somewhere. What does everyone think????


----------



## Cobland (17 December 2007)

I mostly learnt on Mae as no riding stable would take an adult. I used to shake when i got into the saddle and the thought of even trotting had me filled with dread!

However i listened to alot of people, took advise when given. I took lessons on her but i did take a stable management course beforehand. I worked with friends horses before getting her and learnt all the basics. 

I wouldnt change a thing on what i did as i had friends who could ride and were very good at helping me out and keeping me on the right track.


----------



## bexandspooky (17 December 2007)

Hmmm- sounds to me like she should spend that money having regular lessons so that she can actually enjoy riding when she is finally ready to buy - If she can find a stables that she can regularly ride, she will probably get up to speed much quicker.

Losing her confidence by buying one too soon could be the end of her riding future.

Maybe in the mean time she could help you (or any other friend) with their horses to up her knowledge around the yard - amazing how quick you pick things up that way - I would happily leave my OH with my horses for weeks and months now as he has learnt so much from helping out.

Have a proper chat with her and tell her your worries


----------



## sallypops (17 December 2007)

i learnt all my stable management stuff from friends and from when i got my first loan horse, no stables up hear teach you tacking up or anything!!!


----------



## GTs (17 December 2007)

I sold a horse a while ago to a lady who was very novice - she had support at her new barn, and was very eager to learn. I let her know if she ever needed anything let me know, and we kept in regular touch.

Having a horse accelerated her learning so fast - In 2 years she bought 5 more horses (last one just important from Europe) that range from level 2 dressage prospect to a Grand Prix horses. She is riding in competitions at third and fourth level winning many first places, and top scores.

For her getting a horse was the best thing she did for her riding, yes she made msitakes but the horse was very well cared for, and could not have recieved a better home.


----------



## OWLIE185 (17 December 2007)

I would suggest that she needs to go to a riding school for at least a couple of years that takes them out on hacks which includes walk, trot, canter and gallops.

She should then share a suitable horse for a further few years and only then think about her own horse.


----------



## Lampard102003 (17 December 2007)

everyone has to start somewhere, once you have the bug regardless of your ability you are pretty much set on a horse. I would say she needs a good network of experienced people around her, regular lessons on the horse and the willingness to ask ask ask and ask again if she isn't sure, looks like full livery will be a must but again we all have to start someone and usually practical experience does make you learn far faster!


----------



## Baggybreeches (17 December 2007)

Yep, I agree with that, if she is novicey but willing to learn AND accept help, there is no reason why she should go to a riding school. I am more wary of folk who have had horses for years and know/have learnt jack all!
If the horse is a nice horse she will learn to live with any little spooks.


----------



## Pedantic (17 December 2007)

I think helping out with friends horses with some informal lessons in the school and some steady hacks for a while would be a good start, then build up to her having to do things for herself maybe on a saturday/sunday gradually build on that, then if she is still keen to have some proper lessons, understanding how demanding it is is a must, as someone else said, we all had to start somewhere.
I dont think anyone should buy a horse without some basic knowledge and riding skills though.


----------



## jenmac_85 (17 December 2007)

I have to admit that I bought Tyler after around 10 lessons. I had taken a few lessons when I was 10 but never progressed past Rising Trot. I worked in a competition yard from January to March this year and bought Tyler on the 24th March just before I left. 

I woudl class myself as a Novice but I felt I had the support required to help me care for him. I was and still am fortunate enough to have a great deal of financial support behind me until I qualify.  Tyler is on Full Livery otherwise I couldnt keep him at the moment. 

Unless you have that level of supoprt I think it could be difficult for a novice to go directly into buying a horse.


----------



## borris123 (17 December 2007)

its not that difficult she should buy an old cob and get on with it you don't learn very quickly on riding school horses


----------



## Tia (17 December 2007)

Well, she'll learn more in a week of owning her own horse than she ever will in years of going to riding stables.  

Let her get her horse if that is what she wants; so long as she has good friends like you around her, she won't go too far wrong.


----------



## Cobland (17 December 2007)

I was looking for a older cob, ended up with a 3yo lol, i was worried sick that i would ruin her but had friends who helped out and Mae looked after me every step of the way. I found it very strange going from a riding stable horse to Mae.

I strongly believe that if it wasnt for Mae then i wouldnt have progressed as i have. I still class myself as a novice, but a more confident one lol.


----------



## jelibean (17 December 2007)

I can appreciate your frustration as ive been in a similar situation myself but i always look at it like this, its her money and realistically shell know if shes up to the job.  
IMO the best thing you can do is offer informed and realistic advice but dont try to talk her into or out of it. I also decide firstly if I want to be involved at all as ive been in situations where Ive had my brains picked, they go off and do there own thing then come back when its all gone tits up.


----------



## teapot (17 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Well, she'll learn more in a week of owning her own horse than she ever will in years of going to riding stables. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I personally disagree with that but I've been VERY lucky with where I've learnt to ride and learnt the on the ground stuff at the same time; in my 7 years of being at my RS I've dealt with anything from 11h ponies to competition stallions and youngstock not to mention being sat in a tackroom and having every type of bit possible shown and explained to me for example. Riding wise I've ridden anything from 13.2 ponies to competition horses.

My advice to the original OP would be have some lessons both SM and riding at a local RS, maybe one that offers training towards say the Stage 1 and also let her help you with yours, even just like the basics of tacking up, mucking out etc.


----------



## Tia (17 December 2007)

Okay I'll rephrase that; 

she'll learn more in a week of owning her own horse than she will ever learn by attending lessons at normal riding stables once a week for a couple of years.


----------



## teapot (17 December 2007)

that I agree with


----------



## angiebaby (18 December 2007)

Agree with everyone, I had 6 lessons then bought my first horse!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It was the best thing to learn all about them. ( I did know a lot first tho) The horse ( supposed to be bombproof) bucked a lot and was very nappy; but being the pround person I am, got on with it and became very confident.
Five years on I now have two  ponies and hack out three times a week, have a lesson a week, jump and weather permitting love to go around the local UK chasers couse!


----------



## lucylemon (18 December 2007)

i think you should tell her to wait until she gets her balance and perhaps see if any centres do management days which she could do a few and learn how to muck out, groom, tack up etc

they really are good!


----------



## Vicki1986 (18 December 2007)

sorry to sound harsh but if this were a novice child who refused the idea of loaning because they "wanted their own horse" i'd think they were a spoilt brat !!

i know its hard in this day and age to learn as good RS's are so few and far between

I do agree she will learn extremely quickly if she gets her own or a loan as she won't have much choice

Would there be a good support system for her if she buys?? If she was on livery where there is a helpful knowledgable YO/YM then she will be ok.

Novices buying horses just worries me in general. I have seen it go wrong so many times and lots of accidents caused because they don't know what they are doing as they are still learning.

I also think no matter how much everyone TELLS you how much its going to cost in £/time you never really realise until you have a full loan or buy. I know i certainly didn't when i got my first full loan.


----------



## RachelB (18 December 2007)

I know a couple of very-much-novices with their own horses. One had to get his own horse as he is so tall he couldn't find a big enough RS horse (his horse is about 17hh + and still looks too small!). He does ok on him but has his problems, the horse is on full livery so the guy literally turns up and rides. I think in his case it was almost essential for him to have his own horse on full livery, and now he's having regular lessons after falling off the other week (we thought he was dying because of the noise he was making - turns out he was fine... men!) he's getting better.
The other novice I know is having trouble. Her horse was only six when she bought her, and the owner had only been riding a few months. She had her on part livery (well, almost full) for about six months and had almost daily lessons. She improved a huge amount but then moved the horse to her own land with three other horses (two experienced, competent liveries). Sadly it's going downhill now, the horse has learnt to bolt and all the owner can do is put a more severe bit in every few months as she won't have regular lessons (and she can only ride a couple of times a week in winter). She has no seat yet and can't canter properly, and she's building a menege as she wants to learn to jump. Such a shame she won't have lessons as the horse is starting to scare her a bit now, and horsey is SUCH a sweetie and a total gem to ride once you tell her she isn't allowed to bolt!
I think this situation makes me grateful for having had to work to get a horse of my own. I gained years of experience helping at my local RS and had years of lessons before I got my own, so I was well-prepared and quite ready for one. If your friend is very set on getting a horse then there's not much you can do other than keep a very close eye on her and her horse and if it goes wrong, pick up the pieces afterwards. If she's unsure herself then I would personally be inclined to advise her to stick with lessons and help out whenever she can, and review the situation at a later date if she's still keen.


----------



## elaineh (18 December 2007)

Sounds like she needs to learn a bit more about horses first. I'd advise a share first, AFTER courses / lessons have been done, etc. 

If she can't tack up, she's no where near OWNING any type of horses, as she wont know how to take care and handle it properly. As was said, there's a big difference between being handed a tackup up a lovely ploddy school horses and having your own shergar out in the paddock costing you money.

And its not fair on the horse.


----------



## Chumsmum (18 December 2007)

I think that if an experienced friend told me I wasn't ready, I wouldn't buy a horse just yet.  Perhaps you could convince her just to get a few more months of hacking / general care experience and then start looking again.  However, I do agree with other posts that you learn a lot faster with your own horse.

About the same time I started lessons, I started helping out my neighbour who is a dealer, not riding but everything else.  I don't think I would have had the confidence to buy my own if I hadn't had that experience.

I actually bought my Shetlands first (after a few months) and this really helped me with the responsibilities of owning 'horses' without the riding side - I understand this isn't usual and not practical but I believe it really helped me  
	
	
		
		
	


	









I bought my pony 18 months after first sitting on a horse - but I learnt more regarding riding in the first week of owning him than in all that time


----------



## viola (18 December 2007)

I would think she doesn't sound ready for her own horse. Like someone said earlier, she would be much better off sharing with someone experienced and learn the ropes. Meanwhile she could take a Stage 1 or similar course in both riding and stable management, help at a riding school when possible.
I strongly disagree with the notion of buying own horse after having just a few lessons or when being a very novice rider. Sharing, loaning, having frequent lessons and keeping on part-livery or DIY with loads of help - very good idea; buying own straight away - a big no-no IMO.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (18 December 2007)

Could she have a horse on working livery or share at a riding school!  Failing that share one on a private yard or go for full por part livery.  All you can do is offer advise and let her get on with it.


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (18 December 2007)

We've had a bit of an influx of adult riders lately at the riding school and a number of them have gone onto buy horses from us which they are keeping on working livery. Because working livery means the staff do all the day to day care of the horse, many of them don't even know how to put a rug on, let alone muck out a stable or do even basic care. One left her pony in last night with no hay (horse lives out, she caught it in to ride it after staff had left for the day and left it in) 
	
	
		
		
	


	





To help this situation we have organised some 'Adult Pony Days' over christmas which will involve about 2hrs riding, 3 hrs stable management and good pub lunch! this was my boss' idea as (apart from anything else) he is very protective of his deep litter beds and has a horror of over enthusiastic novice owners doing them 'wrong' LOL They are proving very popular and are fully booked. 

Maybe suggest your friend looks for a local riding school that does somethin similar, it is quite common I think - might be worth suggesting she thinks about working livery as well as this means that the staff will help make sure a nice horse doesn't learn any cheeky habits with a novice owner!


----------



## minkymoo (18 December 2007)

This is tricky as we all had to start somewhere...

On the other hand, when I got back into riding, I already knew how to tack up, groom etc, I had just never looked after a horse.

So I shared, then I loaned the horse I shared, then I bought a horse with a friend of mine and next year I will buy my own. I now feel that I know enough to do it on my own, though luckily I am not as I have a fantastic friend who supports me and lets me know when I do things wrong. Let's be honest, we all need one of those every so often!


----------



## xspiralx (18 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 sorry to sound harsh but if this were a novice child who refused the idea of loaning because they "wanted their own horse" i'd think they were a spoilt brat !! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Um, why exactly? What is wrong with wanting your own horse rather than a loan one that can be removed at any time and is never truely yours to love?

I bought my first pony when I was 14 after a few years of lessons - I paid half with my own money, and I had a chance to loan one rather than buy, but chose to buy because I wanted my own pony. Spoilt? I don't think so! This is a grown woman, if she wants to have her own horse, why the heck shouldn't she? As long as she has lots of support around, she will learn much quicker than she would at a RS.


----------



## vieshot (18 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
 sorry to sound harsh but if this were a novice child who refused the idea of loaning because they "wanted their own horse" i'd think they were a spoilt brat !! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Um, why exactly? What is wrong with wanting your own horse rather than a loan one that can be removed at any time and is never truely yours to love?

I bought my first pony when I was 14 after a few years of lessons - I paid half with my own money, and I had a chance to loan one rather than buy, but chose to buy because I wanted my own pony. Spoilt? I don't think so! This is a grown woman, if she wants to have her own horse, why the heck shouldn't she? As long as she has lots of support around, she will learn much quicker than she would at a RS. 

[/ QUOTE ]

How did you afford half of lessons but still be able to save up for a pony? You must have got alot of pocket money!


----------



## Vicki1986 (18 December 2007)

I may be getting wrong end of the stick ... but the original poster said hacked out keeping to a walk and i got the impression has not had "a few years of lessons" like you said you have.

I know kids and even adults actually that have a few-some lessons then want to buy their own horse, i happen to think its a spoilt attitude to have - that is my opinion. whatever happend to working towards such a great honour and responsibility is what i am getting at.  Wanting it all NOW and not going through courses, or sharing for example makes me think if they can't be bothered to spend time learning before the purchase will they be bothered to keep the horse long term ?? 

if a novice gets a horse it will either go one of two ways - very well or very badly. the latter is usually if they don't have a good support system of instructors / YO's etc.

dont get me wrong i wasnt the most experienced person in the world, however id ridden and volunteered at a RS once a week for 10years+, had a half loan and then full loan before i bought my horse. I knew the basics in care, could ride to a competent level and knew how to worm my pony etc. I made sure i had experienced help also. I didnt have much money so helped out for free rides, and when i bought my pony i was very lucky that she turned out a good un as i was inexperienced at buying (although could spot obvious lameness, conformation problems etc) but thankfully had a sensible friend with me.
- post like the other one in NL about people thinking of buying a horse when they can't even put a headcollar on makes me cringe!!


----------



## xspiralx (18 December 2007)

No, my parents paid for my weekly lessons. I saved for 2 years to get the lump sum to buy half of pony.


----------



## xspiralx (18 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
  but the original poster said hacked out keeping to a walk and i got the impression has not had "a few years of lessons" like you said you have.

I know kids and even adults actually that have a few-some lessons then want to buy their own horse, i happen to think its a spoilt attitude to have - that is my opinion. whatever happend to working towards such a great honour and responsibility is what i am getting at. Wanting it all NOW and not going through courses, or sharing for example makes me think if they can't be bothered to spend time learning before the purchase will they be bothered to keep the horse long term ??


[/ QUOTE ] 

I don't think there is anything spoilt about wanting a pony of your own if you can afford it. I had to wait til I was 14 so I could work towards paying for keep, and prove my commitment to my parents, which was perfectly fair enough, but I don't see any problem with getting a horse/pony early on.

She is an adult, she knows what she wants, and if she can afford it, why not? If she doesn't want it long term, she can always sell it - its not the end of the world.

I think there is a big difference between a kid going through a phase and demanding a pony on a whim, and an adult having a few lessons, deciding she loves it, and wanting an opportunity to learn faster and have a horse of her own.


----------



## Vicki1986 (18 December 2007)

i didnt say she was spoilt i said IF it was a child doing the same i would think they were spoilt just to demonstrate

i think we just have to agree to disagree. I dont think its ideal for people to buy a horse on a whim then deciding its not for them and selling it. i think buying one is a big commitment and shouldnt be taken lightly.
"a dog is for life, not just for christmas" why shouldnt it be the same with horses?? i know practically its not, situations changing, competitors out of class etc

a horse to me isnt "something to learn on" its a big deal and a big responsibilty but maybe i think that as i waited til i was 18 and slogged my guts out for years before i did so maybe i see horse ownership as something more precious than some others

I'm not against novices owning horses don't get me wrong, i have known many that did it but first they worked really hard helping others out, learning or doing courses etc. That to me is someone who will do great as they are committed and realise they are novice and have lots to learn before they take on a horse of their own. which i think is great and like you say once they know enough of the basics, will learn a lot quicker.

anyway a bit off topic perhaps.

SM - if she really is serious about it then all you can do is be a friend and try your best to make sure she doesnt end up with a youngster or something unsuitable!


----------



## SpruceRI (18 December 2007)

My step mother insisted she wanted her own horse after just a few lessons and at that point could barely do rising trot let alone put the tack on.

I found her a loan horse that came with full history, including mounting 'issues'!  What a godsend really as she could never get on him!  Think she rode him twice in 6 weeks!!

Insisted she keep him and companion pony in a field down the road from mine, been at hand (more than me who was mostly somewhere else)

After 6 weeks [of not being able to get on - that's another long story] she decided that she hadn't got the time or the energy - really it was the knowledge or the riding ability, and she sent the loan horse back.

Only outlay was a trailer, that I ended up buying off my Dad, and some grooming kit which I inherited!!

Think things would've worked out if she'd been at a Riding School with the horse where help was at hand at all times as the horse was a sweetie apart from the mounting issue!


----------

